# Short films



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you like short films?

I sure do. Post your favorites 

Il start of with "Sirene" (1968) by Raoul Servais.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Il continue with "Vincent" (1982) by Tim Burton


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

"The Cat With Hands" (2001) by Robert Morgan.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

John and Faith Hubley - Windy day (1968)





Caroline Leaf - The street (1976)





UPA - The tell tale heart (1953)


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

This one was very cute 






It won an Oscar for "best animated short film" this year.


----------



## lovetheclassics (Apr 1, 2013)

I love short films too. Here are some of my favorites:


----------

